# Silvesterdownhill in Hetzles



## didi.H (9. Dezember 2005)

Wie jedes Jahr machen wir am 31.12.ab ca.12 Uhr ein Jahresabschluß 
Downhill in Hetzles. Wer will Kann gerne kommen.


   Bis die Tage
   Didi


----------



## Richtersbub (9. Dezember 2005)

Wo ist denn bitte Hetzles? Bin zwar auch aus dem schönen Frankenland mit Wahlheimat Oberpfalz, aber Hetzles????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Dezember 2005)

Richtersbub schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist denn bitte Hetzles? Bin zwar auch aus dem schönen Frankenland mit Wahlheimat Oberpfalz, aber Hetzles????


www.zabotrails.de  -> spots


----------



## Richtersbub (9. Dezember 2005)

Ahh...Habs grad gfunden...Is es das bei Neunkirchen?


----------



## lowfat (9. Dezember 2005)

Richtersbub schrieb:
			
		

> Ahh...Habs grad gfunden...Is es das bei Neunkirchen?


Ja, um genauer zu sein bei Hetzles   

Ich bin dabei. Wo trefft Ihr Euch?


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Dezember 2005)

Lohnt sichs da denn auch mit nem DHler zu kommen, oder sind die Trails eher wie am Buck?


----------



## wotan_S_rache (9. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt sichs da denn auch mit nem DHler zu kommen, oder sind die Trails eher wie am Buck?


DH ist angesagt ...


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. Dezember 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Lohnt sichs da denn auch mit nem DHler zu kommen, oder sind die Trails eher wie am Buck?



aber bitte mit DHler...


----------



## oBATMANo (9. Dezember 2005)

Hm, mal sehn ob ich bis dahin Spacer für mein Dämpfer auftreiben kann, nachdem Toxoholics nicht liefern kann   

Hab die Downhills zwar schon mal gesucht, aber noch nie gefunden.

Mein DHler ist zwar sehr leicht, aber bergauf komm ich damit dennoch nicht.
Wird wohl dann fröhliches Schieben angesagt sein. 
Wird meine Frau bestimmt auch interessieren, wenn wir in der Nähe DHs zum üben haben.

Wo genau sind eigentlich die DHs?
Hab natürlich schon auf der Zabotrails Seite    nachgeguckt, aber ein genauere Beschreibung wie man sie findet wär schon noch hilfreich.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (9. Dezember 2005)

muss auch noch mei Radl zusammenbauen...Brauch noch Buchsen fürm FOX  

ganz einfach Batman, du fährst an der Waldschenke hoch, oben hältst dich dann links nach ca. 500 bis 700m geht links ne Abfahrt runter...das ist schon der erste DH die Rinne. Fährst du die ersten 30m von der Rinne weng langsamer erkennst auch rechts nen Trail der noch weiter in den Wald reingeht...von da findest dann auch die anderen 2 DH`s...
Die Rinne ist ja noch einfach finde ich, die anderen zwei sind cooler mehr Kurven mehr Bäume mehr Gefälle, allerdings ohne Jumps


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Dezember 2005)

Habs heut schon wieder nicht gefunden   
Brauch da echt mal nen Guide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (10. Dezember 2005)

@batman
wir könnens ja mal im Nightride einplanen. der shuttle vom obi uzm hetzi dauert mit deiner kiste eine gute halbe stunde. wir sinds neulich nachts gefahren. nightdownhill ging besser als erwartet.


----------



## oBATMANo (10. Dezember 2005)

Ne halbe Stunde brauch ich von Hetzles hoch zur Waldschenke   
Nightride und Downhill in einem Satz verspricht aber immer Spaß.

War da halt heut mit Frau und Hund spazieren und konnte nichts identifiezieren was mit den Beschreibungen übereinstimmen könnte.





> Fahr in Hetzles bis fast zu Waldschänke hoch, rechts geht dann ein Schotterweg weg, diesen fährst du schön langsam entlang und achte dabei auf die rechte Seite, nach ca 200-300m geht ein kleiner Trail rechtsrunter...folge diesen und aus dem Verblockten wurzeltrail wird ne Bobbahn,





> du fährst an der Waldschenke hoch, oben hältst dich dann links nach ca. 500 bis 700m geht links ne Abfahrt runter...das ist schon der erste DH die Rinne. Fährst du die ersten 30m von der Rinne weng langsamer erkennst auch rechts nen Trail der noch weiter in den Wald reingeht...von da findest dann auch die anderen 2 DH`s...



Kein Wunder wenn ich da nix find.   
Einer sagt rechts und der nächste links.


----------



## lowfat (10. Dezember 2005)

LINKS  ist richtig.


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (10. Dezember 2005)

stimmt aber rechts gibts auch einen der is aber net so geil...des is ein paar meter hinter o. vor der Unterstellhütte am Hetzi.


----------



## oBATMANo (11. Dezember 2005)

Links fand ich nur zwei normale Waldwege   
Hast mal unter der Woche Zeit dort ne Runde zu drehen?
Wenns ichs nachts fahr, find ichs ja bei Tageslicht wieder nich mehr


----------



## didi.H (14. Dezember 2005)

Treffpunkt ist übrigens unten in Hetzles an der Obstspeditionshalle (beim Spielplatz) so um 12.00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BergabHeizer (14. Dezember 2005)

vorausgesetzt ich find das ding werd ich au mal vorbeischauen, werd den p3killa au miteinpacken wenn der bock hat.
gruß
BgH


----------



## didi.H (30. Dezember 2005)

Nicht vergessen! Morgen 12 Uhr Hetzles.


  MfG
Didi


----------



## oBATMANo (30. Dezember 2005)

Hi Didi,
bei wirds nix.
Fahr zu nem Kumpel nach Leipzig und muß daher schon mittags los

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## lowfat (31. Dezember 2005)

kollegas,
ich war zwar nicht optimal ausgestattet, trotzdem  
Guten Rutsch!


----------

